# Citadel air paints



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

So i was browsing and found this on BOLS.
http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/08/new-citadel-airbrush-paint-pics.html


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

This is a great thing. Are they going to be as good as Vallejo Air? Probably not. But, as a store owner, I can say that GW has the best distribution out there. Vallejo and other companies are out of stock at the warehouses half the time when you're looking for any given color, and are very slow on restocks. GW doesn't run out and you can get anything you need on a weekly basis if you're a stockist. So you can actually easily get these colors. And I'm all about actually being able to get this stuff lol.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The Son of Horus said:


> And I'm all about actually being able to get this stuff lol.


Print this, publish it, and hand it out to every god damned independent store everywhere.

Ahem...

Oh look! Pretty colours


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't airbrush so this doesn't affect me, but it is nice to see GW expanding it's paint range. Here's hoping a Metallics Range could one day be a thing.


LotN


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Great news - But why those horrible pots? 

I does make my life easier though, as I use some of their colors myself for airbrushing :good:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nordicus said:


> Great news - But why those horrible pots?
> 
> I does make my life easier though, as I use some of their colors myself for airbrushing :good:


does it really matter what the pots are like, you will be taking the paint out anyway to put it in the air brush?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> you will be taking the paint out anyway to put it in the air brush?


Well that is exactly the point - Those pots are horribad to get paint out of in a controlled manner. If anything it matters more with airbrush paints, as you have to get them from that container and into something else every time you use them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nordicus said:


> Well that is exactly the point - Those pots are horribad to get paint out of in a controlled manner. If anything it matters more with airbrush paints, as you have to get them from that container and into something else every time you use them.


Exactly. The dropper pots used by other companies are ideal for this. I can just imagine how much you'll waste just trying to pour these into an airbrush. At the very least the lids should be completely removable.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> Well that is exactly the point - Those pots are horribad to get paint out of in a controlled manner. If anything it matters more with airbrush paints, as you have to get them from that container and into something else every time you use them.


Do not worry, g.w will bring out a new overpriced eye dropper tool to get out the exact amount of paint! On the paints however, it is great to see g.w go this route, considering how long people have been airbrushing their minis, I wonder if they will go down the route of bringing out an airbrush too


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm not to concerned about the pots as a pippette generally does the trick for me, and I find I waster less as I can put paint back in the pot if necessary. I am very happy to see this though as I use an airbrush to basecoat my models almost entirely with GW paints. That said I have always coped fine using the normal paints, so it would be interesting to see how specially formulated airbrush paints differ.

I'm very happy they are doing this, as I was concerned when they got rid of the spray gun and then started creating new spray cans, I thought they were just going to make more of those. I'm also very happy they have released metallics into the airbrush range as they can be notorious to get the right consistency in any sort of air painting product


----------

